# Vintage saws used regularly



## Dawkins20 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey everyone I have really been into vintage old school saws lately, just love their build quality, looks and overall feel cutting with them. Over the past few months I have aquired some nice saws, a couple Macs, Homelites, and a Wizard which is a Poulan in different paint and decals. I'm curious who still uses saws of yesteryear for firewood, work, and land maintenance etc. Please pictures and stories would be awesome.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

Just a charity firewood hack that likes old MACs.

SP125C







Another SP125C



Felled with a SP125C. Bucked with a PM800





More SP125C bucking.



SP125C disaster



Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

PM800








Fence posting gone wrong.










MAC dog.



Ron


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 21, 2017)

Wow Ron cool pictures! I too have a Pro Mac 800 I just got off a guy from Craigslist locally in excellent shape! They're really cool looking saws! That's pretty country side there, where are you located? Do you have any other Macs?


----------



## rwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

PM800 is my favorite saw. I have one or two here in Greeneville, Tennessee.




Ron


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 21, 2017)

Man quite the collection! Your stable reminds me of a guy I watch on YouTube from time to time. His name on his channel is Buckin Billy Ray. He's a Mac man like yourself and has tons of videos of him cutting with them. Lots of other stuff on his chanel too, really cool positive guy.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

We both like the old MACs. He pretty much knows how to use them. Me not so much so.

Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jan 21, 2017)

Go to the MAC sticky thread. Mark H. has THE collection. Ron


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 22, 2017)

rwoods said:


> Go to the MAC sticky thread. Mark H. has THE collection. Ron


I concur!


----------



## astnmacgto (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't have any pictures of myself cutting with my old macs but I can assure you they get used regularly. My go to line up is 7-10a, pro mac 60 with bow, pro mac 850 or pro mac 800, and my pro mac 1000


----------



## fossil (Jan 22, 2017)

I use my old saws for my firewood, not that I have any newer stuff save for an 026, Poulan 3600 and a Husky 266 which are rarely used.

My prefered bucking saw




My prefered noodling saw


----------



## ML12 (Jan 23, 2017)

Mac 795




Mac 1-50 (run by the GF)




Pioneer P50


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 23, 2017)

Really cool pictures and stuff guys! That's a pretty picture of the mountains, where are you located? Impressive your girl friend operating that big saw.


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 23, 2017)

Here's a picture of my saws, all pretty old. Not currently all running but working my way towards that.


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice collection. Need to swap those MAC bars between the two saws. Or at least put an 8 pin on the PM800. Ron


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 23, 2017)

Yeah that's true, when I bought the pro mac 800 it had a bow bar on it and I didn't want to use that, so I just stuck my pro mac 10 10 bar on there to see how she cuts. I plan on purchasing a 24" bar when funds permit. Do you have any recommendations on what type of bar and chain I should get for her? Thanks


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Over the years I have found the 24" bar to be the most useful although I like to fall with bars that are longer than the tree's diameter. Unfortunately, nos 24" MAC branded bars are getting rare and expensive.

If you not going to use it sell that bow for some good money as some like them. Last time I used a full pulpwood bow it sent me to the ER. That old MAC on the top shelf was my grandfather's. It has never been cranked since - over 35 years now.

Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

http://m.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=...RC1.A0.H0.Xmcculloch+2.TRS0&_nkw=mcculloch+24

Ron


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 23, 2017)

Thanks for the link, I definitely plan on purchasing one soon. Man that sucks about going to the ER, I heard using saws with a bow bar is dangerous. Don't plan on pushing my luck, any idea where's the best place to sell the bow bar? Thanks


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Here or eBay. 

That bow could have easily killed me. Fortunately my father taught me to stand to the side. Threw the saw over my head with my right arm completely outstretched. Only busted all my left hand knuckles and cut one on the chain deep enough for stitches. Ring finger used to noticeably overlap my pinky enough to serve as an ever present reminder. Last few years I have been stretching my pinky so the overlap is now similar to my right hand. Kind of wish I left it alone as I need reminding how quick things can go wrong with a chainsaw and inattention. Ron


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 23, 2017)

Wow crazy story, that's good advice your dad gave you. Have you had anymore close calls with a chainsaw using a standard bar?


----------



## rwoods (Jan 23, 2017)

Not really from the saw, but a few from what I was cutting. Ron


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 24, 2017)

That's good. Pro mac 800 parts are scarce on ebay, where would I get parts for mine, like the rubber mounts, gaskets etc? Any secret source you have?


----------



## rwoods (Jan 24, 2017)

I just get the part number from the IPL and google "McCulloch" with the number. 

You should check out the MAC sticky in the chainsaw forum and ask your questions there. That is where the knowledge base resides. I am just a pip-squeak.

Ron


----------



## ML12 (Jan 24, 2017)

Dawkins20 said:


> That's a pretty picture of the mountains, where are you located? Impressive your girl friend operating that big saw.



I live in British Columbia, Canada. That picture was taken up near Whistler. She's run a few of my large saws, they are pretty manageable once they are in the wood. Getting her to stand to the side and remember to manually pump the oil is the harder part.


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks I'll definitely check that out Rob. Give yourself more credit about the Macs and by your pictures you definitely know how to run em. But humble is cool.

Hey ML12 I hear you on that, but be thankful none the less. My wife wouldn't touch a chainsaw, and gets aggrivated with my fondness of them. I tell her you just don't understand how us guys brains work, we like tinkering with stuff and love running power tools.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Brian Thacker (Jan 27, 2017)

One of my Power Mac 6s sawing. I have 2 of them (Thanks Ron) and use them a lot.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Jan 27, 2017)

Playing at the wood lot with Ron. Ron was just about down because of the heat. I am unsure what Ron was using I think a 140 and I was using my 10-10 Pro.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Jan 27, 2017)

Ron flooding out his saw.


----------



## Brian Thacker (Jan 27, 2017)

My other passion. Trying to get Ron to go out with us but have not been successful as of yet but one day I will get him out there. He wants to but I think wife would kill him...lol


----------



## rwoods (Jan 27, 2017)

If not by her, then by some idiot on the road. Either way I'm a goner. 

Of course, if we play with saws again under those same conditions, heat stroke will get me. You kept on me, but I didn't know how bad off I was until I saw the videos. I'll listen better if there is a next time.

Ron


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 27, 2017)

Brian Thacker said:


> My other passion. Trying to get Ron to go out with us but have not been successful as of yet but one day I will get him out there. He wants to but I think wife would kill him...lol




qtla. what'r ya ridin?


----------



## Brian Thacker (Jan 27, 2017)

2005 Goldwing


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 28, 2017)

rode all my life. never been on a wing. was lookin pretty quick toward the end there.


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 28, 2017)

I helped a buddy out today with some down trees on his property, ran the McCulloch Pro Mac 10-10 and the Homelite XL Super. He told me I could have the wood if I cut it up, it will be good firewood once split and seasoned.


----------



## Dawkins20 (Jan 28, 2017)

Finished bucking it up using my Pro Mac 10-10, such a good running saw. Really enjoy using it, I got it off Craigslist for $35 bucks and it was barely broken in.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 16, 2017)

I only use the old ones to play with, I gave a friend an old Homelite C5 that he uses to mill with, Joe.









This is one of my Homelite Super 1050,s, I use a Stihl 660 to mill with now.


----------



## ML12 (Jun 22, 2017)

may as well post this here too.


----------



## Dolphus Raymond (Jul 2, 2017)

I love looking at those old Macs. I cut my teeth on a 10-10 and later had a PM 700. That 700 was a beast.


----------



## domonick (Jul 31, 2017)

rwoods said:


> PM800 is my favorite saw. I have one or two here in Greeneville, Tennessee.
> View attachment 552829
> View attachment 552830
> 
> ...


Sweet pics brother


----------

